# [EVDL] Are ceramic rings (jewelry) conductive?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > How about Titanium?
> > "Titanium is not a good conductor of electricity. If the conductivity of copper is considered to be 100%, titanium would have a conductivity of 3.1%."
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

While it's true that Ti has about 50 times less electrical conductivity than
Cu, the actual number means more than the relative number. Using my wedding
ring for a back-of-the-envelope calculation, if made of Ti
then the resistance would be about 30 micro ohms (if cut and measured
from one end to the other).
--Dave
http://www.evalbum.com/2500



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > How about Titanium?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube<[email protected]> wrote:
> > Are any of the ceramic rings that are available non-conductive?
> >
> > Are the white ones non-conductive? How about the pink ones?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Eva needs a non-conductive wedding ring too. She is as much (or more) 
an EVer than I am:

<http://EvaHakansson.se>

Eva will be running her "ElectroCat" motorcycle at the 
upcoming Wayland Invitational in Portland, OR in the new NEDRA Street 
Motorcycle class. The ElectroCat is not an extremely powerful 
electric motorcycle since it was built more as a commuter, but Eva 
will have fun running it down the strip. There are many open records 
in the Street Motorcycle (SMC) class, so Eva may set a NEDRA record, 
and hold it for a little while.




>Just get a pot-belly you won't have to prove to any women that you're married.
>--
>Martin K.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill,

The following blog gives some ideas
http://www.finishing.com/131/89.shtml 
http://thecarrotbox.com/store/index.asp has some options.

When I worked a lot around tractors and trucks I would take my gold ring
off and put it in the ash tray of my pickup, or on the frame of the
tractor if I forgot and was under a rig. I used to take the ring off at
lunch to wash my hands. Back then, being newly married, I had more than
one panic of find the ring before.........

Besides a ring conducting electricity and shocking you, or the ring gets
hot and burns or removes your finger, you could get the ring caught on
something and get hurt, or have a reaction to pull your hand back and
damage something. Also, if you smash your hand the ring gets smashed,
and in the time it takes to cut the ring off you could see some damage.
I read where it can be slow going to cut a titanium ring off.

Going away from a conductive ring is good. A ring that would break
apart if smashed hard would be good. A ring that would break apart
before pulling a finger off a hand if caught on something would be good.

Alan Brinkman

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bill Dube
Sent: Tuesday, July 14, 2009 11:25 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Are ceramic rings (jewelry) conductive?

Are any of the ceramic rings that are available non-conductive?

Are the white ones non-conductive? How about the pink ones?

Has anyone measured them with an Ohmmeter? If they are 
semi-conductors, how conductive are they?

I'd like to find a wedding ring that is non-conductive, and durable, 
that I can wear around EVs that is less of a hazard than a metal ring.

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Take them off; period!

If either of you absolutely must have a ring on at all times, then get
one tattooed on.






> Bill Dube<[email protected]> wrote:
> > Eva needs a non-conductive wedding ring too. She is as much (or more)
> > an EVer than I am:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------

